# L Tyrosine and ......masturbation



## User Name 202 (Mar 25, 2013)

So it seems when I abstain from masturbation I feel better. My mood is more positive although sometimes I feel kinda all pent up inside, I'm not sure if thats cause I am abstaining too long. Maybe it IS healthy to rub one out every now and then? Idn...

Anyway, I try not to masturbate, because I feel when I do afterwards it brings on a bunch of negative feelings like slight anxiety. Although I am not sure if its true or just superstition I have read on the internet, the fatigue part seems very real. Especially in my legs. 

So for that reason I try not to wack it and man it can be probably just as hard as many drug addictions. Like just today I failed, went on youtube told myself I would watch booty shaking videos, (lol) w/ out jerking off. Thats how it always seems to happen.

And then I feel like **** afterwards. You see it is much like a drug addiction. I feel like right now I have put all drugs behind me so right now it is my biggest addiction I need to work on and man it is hard. 

I feel like I feel quite a bit better when I'm abstaining but it becomes too difficult around the 3rd or 4th day. Usually even when I have the right mind set and say Im not gonna do it, I end up going to a website out of sheer boredom and one thing leads to another. Then I have to deal with the come down.

So I was wondering if the L Tyrosine speeds up the process a bit more and I don't have to wait as long before I feel relatively normal again. Also any hearing more info on the supplement would be approved.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

???
Is there something related to l tyrosine and masturbation?


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

Guess forum is having issues...


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

I took L-Tyrosine after masturbating and it did make me feel normal. I'm probably going to stop because I feel like crap afterwords. Then, all I want to do is take a nap. I get very irritable too. I get anxious as well. I heard that masturbation depletes your neurotransmitters. I masturbated in the morning so I felt like this all day until I took L-Tyrosine at night. I still feel slightly like crap.


----------

